# Live near Buffalo Grove, IL? HRI needs help!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a lost rescue dog, cream colored we are desperately trying to find called Marty.

Volunteers are needed to help the foot search...please contact:

Thank you for your willlingness to help search for Marty, our lost HRI foster dog! Our best chance of getting him home is to get sightings so we can set out live traps. He's a very frightened dog and is not one who will come to us when called. Letting the public know we're looking for him and asking them to call is critical to finding Marty.

Marty ran away from 638 Sycamore and was seen running EAST.

Before you search, please read the information on Lost Pet Resources
http://tinyurl.com/lh5stn . It's great information and will help you be effective in the search for Marty.

To contact the search coordinators -
Please do not email only one of the search coordinators.

Karen Grant [email protected]
Sue Magan [email protected]
Lu [email protected]
If you email, please email all coordinators at once so everyone has the information.

Phone Contacts:
Karen Grant: 631.764.3749
Sue Magan: 847-882-2228
Lu cell phone 414-688-3773
With all coordinators, leave a voice mail if you do not get an answer. We may be receiving information about Marty. Also, Lu is at work and will have to get back to you when she has a break.

POSTER INFO:

Posters can be printed black/white. HOWEVER, circle the word "REWARD" and the "DO NOT CHASE" on the posters in a colored marker that is waterproof so they stand out (and the marker doesn't run). You can do that before you drop them off, hang them up, pass them out, etc

Do not put any poster inside a mailbox. That is illegal. It CAN be rolled up and put inside the door/around the door handle, etc. if someone is not home.

Ask for permission to have posters put up on bulletin boards or by the register at stores, particularly places like Walgreens, Pet Stores, small family stores, etc. Not only does it reduce the chance it'll be torn down, but it's also another chance to personally tell someone that you're looking for Marty!

Keep track of the addresses you've accessed so we don't spend time going over a place you've already covered. Tell us as IMMEDIATELY if someone believes they have spotted Marty, even if it was days ago. This information helps us track where he's been, which direction he's going, etc.

Sue, who is familiar with Marty, will be going in person to check the animal control/shelter to see if Marty has been turned in. (It's easy for people to not recognize a dog by the description given to them over the phone so it's important to check in person regularly.)

You can see a map of the area at googlemaps. http://maps.google.com/ Just type in the address: 638 Sycamore Rd, Buffalo Grove, IL 60089
Using the icons on the left side of the map, you can scroll North, South, East or West. You can also zoom in or out.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

This is from the woman who is the only one out there physically looking for Marty. She covered amazing ground but she lives hours away.

Please if you live in the Chicago area Please help!

Hi everybody,

I'm home and found something to eat and gave all the dogs a few scritches so I figure it's time to write about the search for Marty.

Where to start??

First, I absolutely believe it's ALWAYS worth it to walk the streets and talk to people when a dog is lost. Tonight was an affirmation of that for me. I got lots of comments from people when I stopped and talked with them. Face to face contact means I could tell folks, "If you hear your dog(s) barking outside at night, please take a look. It could be Marty looking for something to drink or eat and your dog is responding to him being there." People had a "I never thought of that!" response time and time again. They don't know that unless we tell them! They don't know to LOOK when their dogs bark unless we tell them! Face to face time means Marty has a chance to be found.

I'd also remind the people without dogs that if they heard their neighbor's dog barking unusually at night, it could be Marty and to please look as he might be in their backyard or in the area. I think people WILL be more conscientious about that because we talked today.

One of the places I walked tonight, Vernon Court South, is close to Sycamore. Every family but one had a dog where I stopped and everybody but one family was home and talked with me. I left a flyer at the home where nobody answered the door. One of the people I spoke with paused when I mentioned that dog responses when a lost dog like Marty is in the area. She exclaimed that her German Shepherd has been behaving unusually on her deck at night. She said she'd been wondering if a raccoon or cat had been around. Tonight she's going to watch for Marty. I'm hoping he's still in that area. It seems like a good possibility to me. There were some nice yards in the area with some of them unfenced or electric fenced. Marty may be there, looking for outdoor water bowls or treats or food left outside. He could be hiding in shrubbery during the day. There's a park right across the street, too.

Fortunately the map I found last night on google.com worked out all right. (I wasn't 100% sure it really would. <g>) It was really helpful to have the printed copy of it with me. I marked every place I walked and was able to show it to folks who wondered where Sycamore was. I have a much better sense of where we need to go next. The door to door stops are important. If Marty's in the area, we need to explain to people what to listen for, what to look for.

The FindToto program that HRI did as soon as we learned Marty was missing is a very good idea! I had LOTS of people tonight tell me that they got the call. Even so, handing them a flyer made a difference. Each person who told me they got the call looked at the flyer and studied the photo closely. Some commented on it being nice to know what he looks like. I was happy to know though that people heard the message and that it stood out to them.

The area I walked tonight had many people with dogs. They're supportive and many people promised to watch for Marty when they walk. Several people asked to take posters with them to work.

Highlights....
I hit 3 parks tonight. Each one just got better and better in terms of contacts. People walking dogs, joggers, and people who walk babies all took flyers and said they'll keep their eyes open. Numerous teenagers took flyers that were playing baseball.

Then I walked into a soccer game. That was 15 different families, all but 3 from the area who took flyers and said they'd keep looking.

And then.........the jackpot. I made a last stop at Kilmer Park. That's right next to Kilmer Elementary School. There was no parking near the school because it was an ice cream social! How perfect is that? I passed out about 30 flyers there, talking to parents, staff, a boy scout and a group of teenagers. Lots of interest! Some people approached ME when they saw me talking to people and giving them the flier. They cared and they wanted to help.

One of the teens knew about Marty even before I started talking to her. She saw the poster at her church, she said. (I'm so glad that Stewart is getting out to get posters out to some of the local places.) Another one of the kids suggested I go into the office to ask them to hang up the poster. I knew that someone had stopped at the schools today but figured it couldn't hurt since none of the parents I'd talked to on the playground had seen the poster yet. I walked in the school and almost immediately ran into the principal! She was immediately sympathetic and happily took the poster and promised to hang it up in a visible place in the office.

My search tonight started with a conversation with two people walking a pair of Huskies. It turns out they got them through Adopt a Husky, a great rescue organization started by one of my good friends here in WI. One of the couple is a professional dog walker. He took extra posters along with him and they suggested the same park that Ava did last night. So after talking with them, that's where I headed.

The night ended at the ice cream social with all the kids, teens and adults I spoke with promising to watch for Marty. In between there were many stops with anybody on the street with a dog, quite a few blocks of house to house visits, and a stop at Carriageway strip mall where flyers were immediately hung up in the window by the woman at a pizza place (30's or 3D's...I couldn't tell which). At another one of the shops the person I spoke with immediately hung it up next to the register and called her business partner who's "a dog person." I have high hopes.

Tomorrow we need to get to:
** Vernon Lane - the entire street from Hawthorne to Bradley Road
** Vernon Court N (it'll be a small area with only a few homes)
** Hapsfield Lane from White Pine Road to Vernon Lane. It borders Windsor Ridge Park

We also need to Mayfair Lane and Mayfair Court. I didn't get there at all.
Bradley Road and Patton Drive would also be good to cover.

There are also a lot of small strip malls all along Dundee Road. Even though I doubt (and hope!!!) that Marty didn't cross Dundee Road, these shops serve a lot of people in the area. I think it would be very smart for us to get flyers up and to spend time talking to the employees in these businesses.

I've covered the homes around Chatham Lions Park on the side of the streets closest to the park. 
I stopped at most homes on Beechwood Road and all on E Beechwood Ct
I stopped at many homes on Weidner Rd. I don't think we need to head that way again.
I got Hapsfield from Weidner to White Pine Road. We SHOULD finish that road (mentioned above in the "should do" list.)
I also got White Pine Road from Hapsfield to half way between Thornwood and Poplar Ct.
I also got everyone on Vernon Ct South and Vernon Lane from Dundee north to Bradley Rd. 
I also stopped and walked through Chatham Lions Park (would be worth it to repeat to get new dog walkers, joggers, bikers, etc) Kilmer Park (very small, still worth it to stop once more) and Windsor Ridge Park. (soccer field. Again, worth it to stop again. New players, new families. Well worth stopping once more.)
Also stopped at Carriageway Mall and Kilmer School. No need to repeat either of these.

If you can stop at the streets we still need to get to, it would help SO MUCH! I left at 3:05 today and didn't get to start looking until almost 5:00. I had to stop after 7:00 because it was getting too dark. I got home after 9:00. That means for every hour I walked, I drove two hours. It's just not a good use of time but if nobody can spend an hour or two tomorrow, I'll go. I really do think it's important.

Tonight I looked for Marty but as I searched, I also thought of Beasley who didn't get to come home last year. So many of us were on this list a year ago when we hoped so hard that Beasley would get home. This year many of us are close enough to help that happen for Marty. If you can help tomorrow, please let Karen know ASAP. I'll be checking in tomorrow and hoping that someone else, closer than I, can spend a few hours helping Marty.

Before you search, please read the information on Lost Pet Resources
http://tinyurl.com/lh5stn . It's great information and will help you be effective in the search for Marty.

To contact the search coordinators -
Please do not email only one of the search coordinators.

Karen Grant [email protected]
Sue Magan [email protected]
Lu [email protected]
If you email, please email all coordinators at once so everyone has the information.

Phone Contacts:
Karen Grant: 631.764.3749
Sue Magan: 847-882-2228
Lu cell phone 414-688-3773


----------

